# schwinn high plains



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

at my college, there's one of these tied up on a bike rack, partially buried in a snowdrift for about 3 months now...i'm at the point where it's basically abandoned property at this point, so i'm thinking about yoinking it for another fix'er'up. i'm wondering what exactly i could do to an old bike like that; i was thinking about maybe making a cyclo-x style commuter if at all feasible, or maybe sprucing it up and fixing everything for a gift for a cousin. would it be worth snaking the bike and trying to fix it up?

found a similar pic:








except with gears, and a flat handlebar...not the goofy swept one


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

fenders and studded tires are in order. Possibly someone is just waiting for sunnier days to ride again.


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

Leave a note on it with your email address and give it a couple of weeks. You might also want to check with campus security and find out what their policy is for abandoned bikes. You don't want to get accused of stealing it, better to take it with the approval of the "authorities".


----------



## bucksaw87 (Jun 18, 2007)

yeah, that's what i was thinking...wait until the snow clears.

i mean, it's not outside a dorm or anything; it's in a snowdrift near the bookstore, but still. i'll get ahold of public safety and stuff then.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Aemmer said:


> Possibly someone is just waiting for sunnier days to ride again.


That's what I'm thinking, got snowed in while inside the library, hitched a ride home, waiting on the snow to melt to retrieve it.

I wouldn't just yoink it ... not cool IMO ... as suggested, talk to security.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I had one of those. Black with silver spider webs and yellow Schwinn. Best 329 dollar bike ever.


----------



## wv_bob (Sep 12, 2005)

Yeah I forgot to mention, I had one too, black with the webbed paint too. Rode it for a couple years upgrading parts until I upgraded the frame. My first real mountain bike.


----------



## mojo_matic (Jul 15, 2007)

10 year old steel frame bike stuck in snow bank for 3 months.... regardless, you may be opening up a tightly packed can of worms.


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

This truly is bizarro VRC :crazy:


----------

